# A/D/S amps



## NW JLUR (Dec 3, 2018)

I have some old A/D/S amps I’ve been thinking about using in a new install. I have 2 very old Power Plate 100 amps and a “little” newer Power Plate 6.25. I have bench tested all of them and they work. I am thinking of using the 6.25 as a 4 channel 2x 25w + 2x50w or the two Power Plate 100’s at 2x50w each to power an active midrange and tweeter. Would it be beneficial in sound quality to sell them and buy a new amp instead?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Not likely. If they work well, without noise, use them.


----------



## NW JLUR (Dec 3, 2018)

Anyone know if I could bridge the Power Plate 100’s? I’d guess no but thought I’d see if anyone else knew


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

NW JLUR said:


> Anyone know if I could bridge the Power Plate 100’s? I’d guess no but thought I’d see if anyone else knew


Your'e out of Luck Bridging this Amplifier Sir!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

See below P100 O/M.


----------



## NW JLUR (Dec 3, 2018)

ryanr7386 said:


> Your'e out of Luck Bridging this Amplifier Sir!


That’s what I figured. Thanks for the info.


----------

